# S&W: Browning Carboxy Gold 13m nur 999,- Euro



## S & W Onlineshop (20. August 2010)

Heute gibt's von S+W ein Profi-Pole-Set der Extraklasse:

 



Browning Carboxy Gold 13m inkl.

- ein 2/1 Power-Kit
- zwei(!) 5/1 Kits

Das Paket kostet normalerweise 1930,- Euro, bei uns für unglaubliche *999,-* Euro!
Zum Angebot einfach auf das Browning-Logo klicken!
Und HIER geht's in unseren Browning Pro Shop!

Das S+W-Team wünscht ein schönes Wochenende!!!


----------

